#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Монастырь Будды в Алтае..

## Kamla

Уважаемые участники форума,у кого есть хоть какая-нибудь информация на эту тему?А то в сети я почему-то ничего не смогла найти..

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

На Алтае, насколько знаю, есть центр Карма-кагью. Могу позже попытаться найти ингфу, но проще вам набрать в поисковике слова "Кагью" и "Аскат", и, думаю, все найдется в Яндексе. Аскат - это местечко, где уже несколько лет шло строительство ретритного центра учеников Оле Нидала, возможно, уже закончено.

----------


## Kamla

Привет,уважаемый,Нандзед Дорже,а мне говорили там не только Карма-кагью,а какая-то другая школа есть.

----------


## Штелп

Если вопрос актуален, а ученики Оле не пугают - ссылка:   http://askat.buddhism.ru     Если захотите посетить напишите,- Чистая страна в чистом виде..

----------


## Eugeny

На алтае есть буддийская община Ак-Бурхан,в скором времени планируется построить дацан.

Первый в регионе Курее-Дацан будет построен в столице республики Алтай для приверженцев буддийской веры, сообщил представитель пресс-службы регионального парламента со ссылкой на спикера Ивана Белекова.

Об этом пишет РИА Новости. Республика Алтай является сосредоточием трех основных мировых религий: христианства, буддизма и ислама, отметил собеседник. В этой связи столице региона Горно-Алтайске построены несколько православных храмов, одна мечеть. В Республике Алтай на протяжении многих лет действует буддийская община "Ак-Бурхан", ею руководит Алтайчи Санашкин. Спикер считает, что настало время и для строительства большого Курее-Дацана. Дацан - это буддийский монастырь-университет у российских бурят. В тибетской традиции дацанами называют отдельные "факультеты" буддийских монастырей.

"Данный вопрос обсуждался с главой Республики Алтай Александром Бердниковым и мэром Горно-Алтайска Виктором Облогиным. Оба руководителя выразили свое принципиальное согласие для решения этого вопроса", - рассказал собеседник. При этом он отметил, что пока не решен вопрос с земельным участком и с источниками финансирования, а потому возможные сроки строительства дацана назвать сейчас затруднительно. "(Ранее) намерение поддержать строительство дацана высказал бывший Президент Республики Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов, а также глава Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России, Пандито Хамбо Лама Д.Б. Аюшеев", - напомнил сотрудник парламента. Несколько лет назад (в 2009 году) власти сообщали, что посетивший тогда регион теперь уже бывший президент Калмыкии Кирсан Илюмжинов пообещал алтайским буддистам помочь построить дацан.

Предполагалось, что дацан будет представлять собой уменьшенную копию самого крупного буддийского храма в Европе "Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни", построенного в 2006 году в Элисте. В то же время мэр Горно-Алтайска Виктор Облогин в телефонной беседе с РИА Новости пояснил, что участок под буддийский храм в городе около 1,5 лет назад был выделен участок в центре, городские власти согласовали и проект. "К сожалению, больше представители буддистов к нам не обращались", - добавил он. До революции в России насчитывалось 35 дацанов (32 - в Забайкальской области, 2 - в Иркутской губернии, 1 - в Санкт-Петербурге), в настоящее время функционирует около 30.

http://altapress.ru/story/81928/

Ну вообще неудивительно,что не могут построить,так как их там притесняют 
http://news.rambler.ru/14013232/

А вообще адрес общины

Горно-Алтайск
“Ак-Буркан”
(“Белый Буркан” или “Будда Грядущего”). Объединение организовано с целью возрождения алтайской формы буддизма, сходной с раннетибетской. 659700, Республика Алтай, Горно-Алтайск, ул. Больничная, д. 35, кв. 6, Санашкину А. М.

----------

Иван Денисов (30.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Шмыгля

Адрес устаревший. Кому надо могу дать телефон основателя этой общины. Пишите в личку.

----------


## Сарсен

> Адрес устаревший. Кому надо могу дать телефон основателя этой общины. Пишите в личку.


Здравствуйте, кто нибудь может дать контакты, как связаться с храмом, любым на алтае. хотел пожить там.

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте, кто нибудь может дать контакты, как связаться с храмом, любым на алтае. хотел пожить там.


http://www.gornoaltaysk.ru/dostoprim...k-burkhan.html
http://2gis.ru/gornoaltaysk/geo/3800...952934/zoom/17




> В Горном Алтае, кроме «Ак-Буркана», созданы общины Лотосовой Сутры в Онгудайском районе, традиции Карма-Кагью в Чемальском районе и община «Очыр» традиции Гелукпа в Усть-Канском районе, сообщают «Новости Алтая».


http://altai-info.com/novosti/712-gl...nyy-altay.html

----------

Сарсен (30.10.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Буддийский храм в Горно- Алтайске. Адрес: ул. Чорос-Гуркина 113/1, 
Тел 8-913-990-68-27

----------

Иван Денисов (30.10.2015), Сарсен (30.10.2015)

----------


## Сарсен

> Буддийский храм в Горно- Алтайске. Адрес: ул. Чорос-Гуркина 113/1, 
> Тел 8-913-990-68-27


созвонился по этому номеру с жителем храма, сказали что у них дом не большой, места не смогут найти((. Посоветовали центр  Карма-кагью. Аскат. Созвонился с Аскатом. Там мне сказали, что место не для новичков. а также стоит поискать центры в Калмыкии, Бурятии, Туве. Может кто посоветует другие Храмы. где можно было пожить, по изучать буддизм, ознакомится с жизнью в храме.

----------


## Olle

> Здравствуйте, кто нибудь может дать контакты... хотел пожить...


Зима, однако...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посоветовали центр  Карма-кагью. Аскат. Созвонился с Аскатом. Там мне сказали, что место не для новичков


Аскат - ретритный центр. Там проводятся индивидуальные и групповые ретриты.
Летом туда можно приезжать всем желающим на экскурсию.

имхо: можно начать с того что ближе, посетить  ближайшие центры и группы различных традиций, определится с традицией, принять Прибежище, начать практиковать дома, а там будет  и информация куда можно съездит в качестве уже практикующего.

Если интересует Карма Кагью Алмазного Пути, контакты:
по Российской Федерации:
http://www.buddhism.ru/o-nas/almaznyiy-put-v-rossii/
поиск центров по другим странам:
http://www.diamondway-buddhism.org/d...dhist-centers/

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> созвонился по этому номеру с жителем храма, сказали что у них дом не большой, места не смогут ..... другие Храмы. где можно было пожить, по изучать буддизм, ознакомится с жизнью в храме.


все правильно. а вы думали, что скажут, дом у нас большой, (?) и хлеба много.
кроме того, поизучать буддизм в храме, врят ли получится. храм же для заработка денег, проведение ритуалов. конечно, можно и это буддизмом назвать. тогда можно в иволгинский дацан поступить, хувараком. научат в колокольчик звенеть и для разнообразия  тексты на восточных языках изучите.
откройте палийские сутты, почитайте. там вроде все понятно, и храм не нужен. другое дело, может вы ищете буддийскую среда, сангху.

----------


## Сарсен

да нет, я так и ожидал, что  никто меня ждать не будет. Что нужно будет время пытаться искать место. В Иволгинский дацан будет набор только с нового учебного года в июле. Действительно Вы правы. Мне нужна община, сангха.

----------


## Гошка

> да нет, я так и ожидал, что  никто меня ждать не будет. Что нужно будет время пытаться искать место. В Иволгинский дацан будет набор только с нового учебного года в июле. Действительно Вы правы. Мне нужна община, сангха.


Погуглите www.google.ru "пожить в буддистском монастыре". М.б. какой-нибудь другой вызовет симпатии.

Напр, http://vk.com/shad_tchup_ling
http://www.shad-thup-ling.narod.ru/koncept.html

----------

